# 35 f2 IS USM opinions



## lastcoyote (Jun 2, 2015)

Since this lens is now rather affordable plus I had a 10% discount code to use here in the UK I decided on impulse really to grab one. Got it for £359 brand new. 

Think it'll be handy to add to my selection of lenses (see signature). 

While I wait for it to be delivered, thought I'd ask you lot if you think I made a good quick decision? 
Seems some love it and others not so much. 

Any opinions?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 2, 2015)

Canon 35mm F2 IS is a great choice.

For those who prefer F1.4 aperture, there is the Sigma Art, but without Image Stabilizer there.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 2, 2015)

The only area where I find it to fall short is the amount of coma. If you don't shoot stars or nightscape at f2 or 2.8, then you needn't be concerned. It kind of bothers me as I do like these types of photography. 

It otherwise is a great lens at a reasonable price. One of the most handholdable canon lenses in low light conditions


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 2, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> The only area where I find it to fall short is the amount of coma. If you don't shoot stars or nightscape at f2 or 2.8, then you needn't be concerned. It kind of bothers me as I do like these types of photography.
> 
> It otherwise is a great lens at a reasonable price. One of the most handholdable canon lenses in low light conditions



Thanks. Yeah the coma and level of vignetting at f2 seem to be the common complaints, though other than that seems pretty stella from what I can see. And yeah the 'most handholdable lens' tag was what interested me. Could be handy to have for certain situations.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 2, 2015)

I use it as a walk around lens with a 24 f/2.8 IS. Works well -- you won't be disappointed.


----------



## TeT (Jun 2, 2015)

This is a lens that can hold its head high against the whole array of 35mm out there. It is not the best, but neither the sigma nor the 35L can beat it straight across the board either...


----------



## zlatko (Jun 2, 2015)

I really like this lens, but my opinion on whether buying it is a good decision depends on what you're going to use it for. Same for every question that asks "what should I buy?" or "did I make a good purchase?"


----------



## eating (Jun 2, 2015)

I love this lens! 



Rainbow bridge by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr



Burot getaway by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr



Shibuya by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr


----------



## sanj (Jun 2, 2015)

Eric could I request you for shutter speed, ISO and camera for the star photo? Nice photo.


----------



## eating (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks Sanj. The exifs are available at the Flickr page, just click the photos.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 2, 2015)

I love it for full body portraits with my 5D3. I try to use it wide open to take advantage of the nice bokeh. 

The 35 took a bit of a break while I used only my new 24-70 2.8 II, but I plan to start using the 35 more soon. I realized that the 24-70 is so sharp it adds about ten years to the apparent age of my lady clients! LOL In my opinion, the 35 IS is more flattering to the skin.


----------



## sanj (Jun 2, 2015)

eating said:


> Thanks Sanj. The exifs are available at the Flickr page, just click the photos.



Hmmm. Why so much noise for ISO 800?


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 2, 2015)

zlatko said:


> I really like this lens, but my opinion on whether buying it is a good decision depends on what you're going to use it for. Same for every question that asks "what should I buy?" or "did I make a good purchase?"



Yeah I know what your saying. Though this isn't a 'what should I buy?' type question. 

Just thought I'd get general opinions on whether this is a good and worthy 35mm prime to have.


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 2, 2015)

I bought my refurbished copy from Canon Direct in January. I don't do a lot of shooting with primes any more (too spoiled by the sharpness and flexibility of the latest zooms, I suppose), but this is one I wanted in my bag. I like using it for street photography when I'm out and about with no particular photographic objective in mind.

If you haven't already checked it out, you might want to read Dustin Abbott's excellent review:
http://dustinabbott.net/2014/03/canon-ef-35mm-f2-is-usm-review/

Dustin is no Canon fan boy, and he explains his selection process when choosing among the various Canon-mount 35mm prime offerings.

I hope you enjoy your new lens as much as I do mine!


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 2, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> I bought my refurbished copy from Canon Direct in January. I don't do a lot of shooting with primes any more (too spoiled by the sharpness and flexibility of the latest zooms, I suppose), but this is one I wanted in my bag. I like using it for street photography when I'm out and about with no particular photographic objective in mind.
> 
> If you haven't already checked it out, you might want to read Dustin Abbott's excellent review:
> http://dustinabbott.net/2014/03/canon-ef-35mm-f2-is-usm-review/
> ...



Thanks Jon.
Yep that's a good review of Dustin Abbotts. 

I too feel it will be a great addition to my kit. Just the combo of f2 and IS seems like it'll be useful for various low light situations. I like the look of 35mm on FF too. Also what interested me was the relatively good minimum focus distance.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 2, 2015)

I sold my Sigma 35 after getting the Canon 35 f/2 IS during a canon refurb sale. I love the smaller size.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 2, 2015)

pdirestajr said:


> I sold my Sigma 35 after getting the Canon 35 f/2 IS during a canon refurb sale. I love the smaller size.


Was that the Sigma 35-Art or an older Sigma lens?


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 2, 2015)

I did the same thing. No regrets. Much smaller and lighter. Sharp enough. More handholderable in low light with IS.


----------



## jackb (Jun 2, 2015)

I bought one new a few months ago and found it to be soft (softer than both my 24-105L and 16-35L IS on 5D3) so I returned it. Probably a fluke and I may try again in the future. In the meantime, I bought a 40/2.8 STM and love it - sharp and tiny.


----------



## TeT (Jun 2, 2015)

jackb said:


> I bought one new a few months ago and found it to be soft (softer than both my 24-105L and 16-35L IS on 5D3) so I returned it. Probably a fluke and I may try again in the future. In the meantime, I bought a 40/2.8 STM and love it - sharp and tiny.



Fluke.... at f4 to f8 it is sharp as the Sigma art in center and moreso than the 35L


----------



## siegsAR (Jun 2, 2015)

Excellent lens, I got mine at a low price - pre-owned, mint condition. I almost sold it because I didn't like the focal equivalent on the 70D, the iq is very good though; no complaint. Now w/ the 6D its the lens that gets used the most; family occasions, street photos, etc. No astro though, I have the Samyang 14mm UMC for that, so I can't say about the coma.

Easy pair to carry around, and I can still fits on my small, 6yr old Tamrac 5510 bag.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 3, 2015)

All the wide angle primes with IS are great for walkaround and shooting in low light and the 35mm f2 IS is the best of all. 
When I don't have my 24-70mm f2.8L II on my camera the lens choice is the 35mm f2IS. It's is one of the most handholdable lens in market and image quality is superb.
You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 3, 2015)

Mine's arriving tomorrow!


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 3, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my Sigma 35 after getting the Canon 35 f/2 IS during a canon refurb sale. I love the smaller size.
> ...



The 35 Art. The Sigma is also a really nice lens, but I just liked the lower price, smaller size/ weight, more consistent AF and IS- especially since I shoot one handed a lot with this focal length.


----------



## gobucks (Jun 4, 2015)

The 35 F2 IS is my favorite lens. Perfect focal length for street photos, and random across-the-table friend shots. With a 6D, I can shoot at comically low light levels. I haven't tried the Sigma, but it weighs nearly as much as my Tamron 24-70, and that lens is heavy enough that I try to avoid carrying unless I really need to. The light, compact 35 IS is a dream to use in comparison. If Canon updates the rest of their primes in similar fashion (Come on 50mm 1.4 IS, maybe 100mm 2.0 IS!), I will be happy to give them more of my money.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 4, 2015)

Love mine. Compact, excellent IQ, works amazingly in low light with the f/2 and IS working for you. I got it after I got the 40 pancake and ought to sell that thing; it's never been used since.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 4, 2015)

gobucks said:


> The 35 F2 IS is my favorite lens. Perfect focal length for street photos, and random across-the-table friend shots. With a 6D, I can shoot at comically low light levels. I haven't tried the Sigma, but it weighs nearly as much as my Tamron 24-70, and that lens is heavy enough that I try to avoid carrying unless I really need to. The light, compact 35 IS is a dream to use in comparison. If Canon updates the rest of their primes in similar fashion (Come on 50mm 1.4 IS, maybe 100mm 2.0 IS!), I will be happy to give them more of my money.



+1. 50/85 1.4 IS would be awesome.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 4, 2015)

:-\ having a bit if a mare at the moment with my purchasing this lens..

First copy I was sent had something behind front element, saw it as soon as I took lens cap off. Larger than just dust, in fact what concerned me was that it even looked like being an air bubble or imperfection in the glass. I checked it out though on my 5D III and the lens image quality and performance was great, really sharp and bang on AF. Great IS. All as expected. However being me I thought best to return for replacement due to the foreign object behind the glass. Yes I'm a bit OCD :

So got the replacement today...checked all over, all looks perfect. Put it on my camera and done some testing. To my disappointment this is just a straightforward soft copy  tried AFMA which didn't help as it was already as good as it would ever be which was way softer than the one I returned  in fact stopping down didn't improve much either. Also AF was inconsistent and actually noisier than the other copy. 

Bummer!

So back it goes for another. Maybe third time lucky? Hope so because the performance of the first one was just great. Doh!

Maybe this 2nd one was similar to your soft copy jackb?

UPDATE: New copy received is awesome. So guess it was indeed third time lucky.


----------



## JohnUSA (Jun 5, 2015)

I hit the jackpot with my copy of the 35mm f2 IS USM. Super sharp wide open and autofocus is dead on with my 5D3. It's a gem of a lens.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 7, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> +1. 50/85 1.4 IS would be awesome.


Looking forward for a 85mm f/1.8 IS, since the current one is showing age. I don't think a new 50mm will be coming soon after releasing the new nifty-fifty


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 8, 2015)

JohnUSA said:


> I hit the jackpot with my copy of the 35mm f2 IS USM. Super sharp wide open and autofocus is dead on with my 5D3. It's a gem of a lens.



Yay!! I'm a happy boy ;D
My replacement 35mm f2 IS USM lens arrived this morning and it's an absolute beauty. 
Super sharp from wide open and nice quiet operation. I now know why this lens gets such good reviews. 
It'll definitely go with me to the South of France in July. Awesomeness. 

As a side note it also looks and balances so well on the 5D MK III. I got the proper Canon hood for it too.


----------



## dlee13 (Jun 9, 2015)

The 35 IS is easily my favorite and most used lens. I've seen a few people who switched from the 35 Art to the IS and one guy believes the 35 IS to be sharper wide open than the Art wide open. The IQ on both lenses are really amazing which is great since there's something amazing about the 35mm FOV.

To me if someone is trying to decide between the Art and IS, it comes down to a simple choice. Do you want the IS, lighter weight and cheaper price of the Canon, or the faster aperture and less vignetting on the Art.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a question..
Would it be worth selling my 28mm 1.8 for the 35mm f2 IS? I have shot stars at night with the 28mm and the f1.8 does help in various situations. Just curious if anyone can attest to preferences between these two lenses. Thanks.


----------



## gobucks (Jun 9, 2015)

cellomaster27 said:


> I have a question..
> Would it be worth selling my 28mm 1.8 for the 35mm f2 IS? I have shot stars at night with the 28mm and the f1.8 does help in various situations. Just curious if anyone can attest to preferences between these two lenses. Thanks.



What are your main uses for the lens? For me, 35mm is much more general purpose than 28mm, so I think it makes a much better walk around lens (especially with IS). But obv sometimes 35mm just isnt wide enough. As for performance, DXO says its a massive improvement in nearly every way - IS, less chromatic aberration, a huge bump in sharpness (17mp vs 12mp on a 5DII), and its actually brighter - T2.0 vs T2.1, so the 35mm is technically faster even if it has less depth of field capabilities. the F1.8 will give you slightly shallower depth of field, but im betting the wider focal length largely cancels out that advantage.

Overall, I woudl definitely make the swap, unless you really need the extra wide field of view.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 11, 2015)

gobucks said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question..
> ...



I don't find the need for the extra few mm of view. Is this lens good for stars? I just use it mainly for night photos and low light situations. Some street photography. I would get better IQ, contrast, and IS.. for about $50 more. and it's f2. So not bad. I'm tempted... haha.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 11, 2015)

cellomaster27 said:


> gobucks said:
> 
> 
> > cellomaster27 said:
> ...



I get a lot of coma when shooting wide open. Still see it when shooting at 2.8. I get far less coma shooting at 2.8 with my 24-70, so that's my go-to lens for stars. 

Indoor use that doesn't involve small bright points is fine. I have tons of fun taking pictures of my 2yr old with the 35f2 IS.


----------



## Frodo (Jun 11, 2015)

cellomaster27 said:


> Is this lens good for stars? I just use it mainly for night photos and low light situations.



Is it good for stars? Short answer: no, coma is bad. My Samyang 14mm/2.8 is waaayyy better - no coma to speak of.
Not sure if that contributes to lovely soft bokeh when shooting near wide open.
But this is a great available light lens and I haven't been bothered by OOF light points. With astrophotos I tend to be more technically critical.
I also consider it to be a great light, available lens. Its wonderfully small (without hood) and light lens on my 6D. So I take it most places and so is more available than e.g. by 24-104/4.
Pairs nicely with my 85/1.8.


----------



## JohnUSA (Jun 12, 2015)

cellomaster27 said:


> I have a question..
> Would it be worth selling my 28mm 1.8 for the 35mm f2 IS? I have shot stars at night with the 28mm and the f1.8 does help in various situations. Just curious if anyone can attest to preferences between these two lenses. Thanks.



There's a killer 35mm f2 IS review on YouTube that mentions the coma at night... I'll try to find it. The review was right on the money about the lens. I've only shot a couple weddings with it and it's stellar!


----------



## gobucks (Jun 12, 2015)

Frodo said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this lens good for stars? I just use it mainly for night photos and low light situations.
> ...



I haven't tested coma, but the reviews I saw were not positive on it. That being said, apparently the 28mm 1.8 is a total disaster in the coma department http://www.lenstip.com/253.7-Lens_review-Canon_EF_28_mm_f_1.8_USM_Coma_and_astigmatism.html

So if you were using your 28mm 1.8 for stars before, I doubt it will be any worse, but not really any better. Judging by most people's comments, if you are really into night sky photos, it's probably worth it to just shell out $300 for the Samyang as a dedicated star lens (it gives you the side benefit of a mega ultra wide lens for architectural photos). IIRC, you want as wide a view as possible to allow for longer exposures without star trails, so neither the 28mm or 35mm are ideal for that.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 12, 2015)

gobucks said:


> Frodo said:
> 
> 
> > cellomaster27 said:
> ...



Thank you everyone! Really really helpful! I feel stupid for not knowing how the 28mm fared in the coma department.. but now I know! ;D I'll have to try to sell it and fund a future 35mm f2. and samyang for christmas?  besides, I don't use the 28mm at 1.8 too often.. it is an amazing lens though. Thanks again!


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Jun 12, 2015)

cellomaster27 said:


> gobucks said:
> 
> 
> > Frodo said:
> ...


++
I have found this to be a very good thread for providing useful information. And it hasn't devolved into a DR discussion.....


----------



## JohnUSA (Jun 13, 2015)

Here's the YouTube video that shows the coma at night:

https://youtu.be/xbWlacRVgWQ?t=5m57s

Here's another YouTube review that nails the 35 f2 IS USM:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7D4QUD36Ds


----------



## scyrene (Jun 14, 2015)

After a couple of weeks, I have to say the lens is good. I think my biggest challenge is getting used to the perspective of 35mm - which isn't a focal length I've used much at all before. The close focus is very useful, and the IS is brilliant (I can certainly get crisp shots at 0.6secs). I think it'll really shine at events - dimly-lit rooms, gatherings at/after dusk - and places like museums. I'm enjoying using it for stitched panoramas for now though


----------



## sootzzs (Jun 14, 2015)

lastcoyote said:


> Since this lens is now rather affordable plus I had a 10% discount code to use here in the UK I decided on impulse really to grab one. Got it for £359 brand new.
> 
> Think it'll be handy to add to my selection of lenses (see signature).
> 
> ...



Hi lastcoyote,

I'm coming to UK in two weeks (I'll visit my friend in Cambridge and than have a 10day vacation in Scotland). After reading your post I've got a bit of GAS as I do need some low light wide angle (especially considering this lens cost 476GBP where I come from and it is probably a grey market one). Would you mind if I'll ask where you bought it from at this price (I saw it for 390GBP at amazon UK)? I could use my friends address in Cambridge to ship in the UK, though I would of course much prefer to try it myself in store on my camera (60D). Sending back bad copies could be a problem for me. I will be visiting London probably. Could you please recommend a good shop in London (or should I try Edinburgh or Cambridge instead) to try and buy it onsite?

I also wonder, considering it will be ~56mm on my 60D isn't it to tight for closed places? I like my nifty fifty but it just to slow focusing and usually way to tight for indoors.

Thanks ahead! 
Roman


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 14, 2015)

sootzzs said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > Since this lens is now rather affordable plus I had a 10% discount code to use here in the UK I decided on impulse really to grab one. Got it for £359 brand new.
> ...



Hi sootzzs,

I bought it from Wex Photographics online (they have a showroom in Norwich), but as I mentioned I had a 10% discount code to use that they sent me as a customer and newsletter subscriber. So it made their price go from £399 to £359.

Otherwise as you say the Amazon UK price is probably going to be the lowest but I agree it's probably best in your case to check one out in a store. I like Park Cameras as a company too and they have a store in London.


----------



## sootzzs (Jun 14, 2015)

> Hi sootzzs,
> 
> I bought it from Wex Photographics online (they have a showroom in Norwich), but as I mentioned I had a 10% discount code to use that they sent me as a customer and newsletter subscriber. So it made their price go from £399 to £359.
> 
> Otherwise as you say the Amazon UK price is probably going to be the lowest but I agree it's probably best in your case to check one out in a store. I like Park Cameras as a company too and they have a store in London.




Thanks for the quick reply. I'll check them out when I'll be in UK!


----------

